

DroneBase (YC W15) Lets Any Business Rent a Drone and Pilot - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/29/dronebase/

======
zo1
Anyone know how they're dealing with the legal issues of flying drones for
commercial purposes, etc?

~~~
vonklaus
I've seen a few models floating around surrounding video and imagery. The
company maintains the hardware and then sells the imagery or data to the
customer.

~~~
repiret
But the drones are still being flown commercially.

There certainly will be a market for drone-flying part 135 operators, but it's
gotta be legal first.

